# Sorry, you don't have permission for that!



## Asim (Mar 17, 2015)

Whenever im using VPSBoard from my work-place, it shows "Sorry, you don't have permission for that!"

I remember I contacted MannDude and he confirmed the IPs should not be banned etc but I can post a topic here to see if someone else is also getting the same

Is there a community-wide plugin that restricts traffic from Pakistani IPs? Because I can access it just fine on my VPN (US-based)


----------



## mojeda (Mar 17, 2015)

@MannDude check the Spam Service logs in the ACP Under Stats & Logs -> Logs -> Spam Service Logs


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hm I'm looking into it now.



Asim said:


> Whenever im using VPSBoard from my work-place, it shows "Sorry, you don't have permission for that!"
> 
> I remember I contacted MannDude and he confirmed the IPs should not be banned etc but I can post a topic here to see if someone else is also getting the same
> 
> Is there a community-wide plugin that restricts traffic from Pakistani IPs? Because I can access it just fine on my VPN (US-based)



That's a very odd problem you have there.  Mind PM-ing me the IP that doesn't work?

Thanks!


----------



## Asim (Mar 17, 2015)

PM'd my ips


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2015)

Asim said:


> PM'd my ips


Thanks got the PM!

I think I took care of everything now!  The server/system apparently thought you were a malicious IP or sorts.  Anyways got you off the the list!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 17, 2015)

@HalfEatenPie to the rescue while I sleep!

Good to see it resolved


----------



## Asim (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks @HalfEatenPie & @MannDude


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2015)

Asim said:


> Thanks @HalfEatenPie & @MannDude


Not a problem buddy.  It's what I'm here for.

If it's still giving you some grief let me know directly and I'll tear IPB a new one


----------

